# 8 week old puppy house training question.



## Motherof4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Quick question about how to handle this. I read that puppies under the age of 9 weeks are not capable of holding their bladder, so I was not going to start house training for another week. So far though he has been almost a complete dream. He pees and poo's immediately after we go outside and has even been holding it while he is in his crate. The problem that I am having is that even after immediately going outside, he will head off to a corner within 5 minutes of being inside to pee again. I cannot keep taking him outside every 5 minutes. I am getting exhausted. Should I leave him crated all of the time until he is 9 weeks? At this point, it is about three hours in, three hours out, and he sleeps all night in the crate. I am embarrassed to say this, but I have been carrying him around a lot because I am afraid he will have an accident. What do you think?


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Welcome!
Very young puppies don't have fully developed bladders yet, but that doesn't mean you can't start potty training them. You absolutely _should_ start potty training them! But,you just have to be extra vigilant about getting them outside very often, and watching them closely, in order to prevent accidents!

Puppies don't have complete physical control over their bladders until about 6 months of age, give or take. That doesn't mean they can't learn where to potty (outside!), it just means sometimes they may not be able to hold it. Picture a toddler: mama says "do you need to go potty?" toddler thinks about it, says no. But, 20 seconds later, they've peed their pants! It's just a physical thing.
That doesn't mean you just have to deal with accidents, though. Take him out very often, more often than you think you need to. It doesn't matter if he actually has to go or not, you're still laying a foundation. Take him out on a schedule, every 30 minutes or so for very young puppies. And, watch for the _"double pee"._ Young puppies get distracted so easily. He may pee a bit, and then, get distracted, and forget to finish. That's why you have him coming back in and peeing again. So, wait a few extra minutes outside after he pees the first time.

I know some people use crates for potty training. I am not one of them. I like to have my new puppies out and about in the living area with the family. I feel I can watch them for the signs they need to go pee/poop, and then take them out, which helps with potty training. Plus, I feel it helps them learn the rules of the house at a young age.

This just means you have to supervise them extra closely, so they don't just sneak off and pee in a corner. If you can't watch them, as you are showering, cooking, doing laundry, whatever you have to do that will take your attention off the puppy, that's when you can crate.

The two most important tips:
- take him out very often, on a schedule, PLUS after he eats/drinks, plays/exercises, and wakes up (even from naps). Say the same potty words, and give a super yummy treat and lots of praise when he gets it right.
- watch him super closely, and crate him when you can't keep your eyes on him.

If you do this, you really aren't even giving him the chance to have an accident inside, but you ARE giving him every chance to be successful outside!

By the way, how old is he?


----------



## beverley (Oct 7, 2010)

try waiting outside for the extra few minutes as puppies mostly do a 'double' wee. i too learnt this!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I did house breaking exactly like doxiemommy explained. I did this with two pups at the same time. They were littermates and brothers. If you keep a good schedule and do not allow them to make mistakes it will go great for you. There are bound to be a couple of potty mistakes now and then. When this happens just clean it up with a good enzyme cleaner made for dog urine and do not scold your pup. Just take the pup outside as normal. If you scold after the fact it will only confuse the pup. If you catch him in the act just grab him up and go immediately outside, use your choice of potty words and praise after he goes. This works wonders! Mine were housebroken before I knew it. I have been housebreaking my big pup this last few months and I believe we are done! ....................so happy!


----------



## Motherof4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for the tips!! He is 8 weeks old and will be 9 weeks old on Friday. So far he has been doing great. Just was not expecting the "dreaded" double pee. I learned something new today.


----------



## wil.wish (Sep 6, 2011)

My wife and I just brought an 8-week old Chihuahua home, and started at day 1. He has a play area with bedding on one side and a pee pad on the other. If he's out with us, we're either carrying him or playing with him, or he's sleeping. Never, ever just let your untrained puppy run loose in the house. Behavioral mistakes from lack of supervision make training more difficult and are potentially very dangerous. 

If he's running over to mark the corner, don't let him run off. Get a harness that will fit him and attach him to you with a leash. The first few months of raising a puppy are difficult, but if you put the effort in now, you'll save yourself endless headaches later. Mostly, just focus on the fact that he won't always be a trial.


----------



## Motherof4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## mutt_lover (Feb 22, 2013)

I just adopted an 8 wk old puppy and have been home with her all week. We have been doing okay with potty training with a few accidents at times. I start work again on Monday and won't be able to come home and let her out at all. I am looking into buying her a crate to be in while I am gone. Sadly, I will be gone for 8 hours, will she be ok? What size crate should I buy? (She is a lab hound mix) should I buy a slightly larger one so if she has an accident she can not be laying in it??

HELP PLEASE


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

The quick answer is no, she won't be ok.
Eight hours is way too long for an 8 week old puppy to be left alone in a crate, no matter the size of the crate. 
Is there any way you can hire a dog walker, just to let your puppy out mid day? 

Leaving an 8 week old puppy in a crate for 8 hours will result in the puppy being forced to pee/poop in the crate. If a puppy gets into the habit of peeing in it's crate, that is one heck of a hard habit to break.

As for size, the ideal size is big enough for a dog to stand up and turn around, but no bigger than that.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

mutt_lover said:


> I just adopted an 8 wk old puppy and have been home with her all week. We have been doing okay with potty training with a few accidents at times. I start work again on Monday and won't be able to come home and let her out at all. I am looking into buying her a crate to be in while I am gone. Sadly, I will be gone for 8 hours, will she be ok? What size crate should I buy? (She is a lab hound mix) should I buy a slightly larger one so if she has an accident she can not be laying in it??
> 
> HELP PLEASE


Not ok. Rule of thumb...pups can "hold it" # hours = age in months...2 months = 2 hours, at the most. Puppies should have some relatively constant supervision until they are about 12 weeks old. That's one reason why breeders generally won't let pups go to homes until 12 weeks of age. Understandably many people work full time and have dogs. But you must have a well thought out plan before bringing a dog home. Since that ship has already sailed, I would try to find a family member, a retired neighbor, a stay at home friend that also has a dog or dog experience, etc for the next month or two. Letting the pup relieve themselves in the crate will really create a disconnect in your ability to house train the dog. 

When I say constant supervision it's because puppies have relatively constant needs for the first few months. Example, we set an alarm for every two hours during the night, extending it by 15 minutes if a puppy has been dry and not in distress for 4-5 times in a row. Waiting for the dog to whine seems to create a dog that whines when they also want attention for any other reason, they know you will respond to the whine to prevent a potty mess. Also, at 8 weeks, new pups in our house are taken outside every two hours or any time they start to circle and sniff. I prefer not to use potty pads, newspapers, etc as I want to be able to take my dogs anywhere and they understand that the only place it is ok to relieve themselves is outside. A young puppy also needs to eat every few hours. Leaving food out all day is not the answer either. When you control the timing of intake you will achieve speedy results in predictable outgo. 

Advice....find someone reliable who needs some puppy love without the expense.


----------

